# Not as excited as I used to be.



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 1, 2020)

*It is only a week till I head off to Portsmouth and I am not as excited as usual. With the recent weather we have been having the thought of the bay of biscay is already making me feel sick. 
Then there is the corovirus, do I just sit in my cabin?
perhaps when I get to Spain I should head for a tiny inland village they get few visitors and stay there.*


----------



## The laird (Mar 1, 2020)

I shall take your place if you want ,I could suffer it


----------



## redhand (Mar 1, 2020)

we've been here 8 weeks and are dreading our return in another 4 so take some tighten up syrup


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2020)

life's a risk - how boring if it wasn't !


----------



## harrow (Mar 1, 2020)

n brown said:


> life's a risk - how boring if it wasn't !



Well the final destination is always the same, if just depends how much fun you have getting there


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm afraid that if your name's on bullet you'll get it whether you're in Spain or sat at home.


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 2, 2020)

May help !


----------



## kenspain (Mar 2, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> *It is only a week till I head off to Portsmouth and I am not as excited as usual. With the recent weather we have been having the thought of the bay of biscay is already making me feel sick.
> Then there is the corovirus, do I just sit in my cabin?
> perhaps when I get to Spain I should head for a tiny inland village they get few visitors and stay there.*


The weather he is getting better the last few weeks but the last few days its been warmer but we have gale force winds up to 70 mph up were I live. The village is your best option because this year as my son said they have had orders to stop motorhomes from parking up on beach carparks.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 2, 2020)

The laird said:


> I shall take your place if you want ,I could suffer it


in the middle of all this you sould suffer,keep it up, and you realy will suffer. aurd thee best ok.pj we that is the wife and me are in oh no.in tenerife .will be nice to
see you both sometime.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 2, 2020)

kenspain said:


> The weather he is getting better the last few weeks but the last few days its been warmer but we have gale force winds up to 70 mph up were I live. The village is your best option because this year as my son said they have had orders to stop motorhomes from parking up on beach carparks.



Hi Ken, have they stopped the motorhomes parking on the cliffs now at Torrievieja do you know. I actually prefer the coast line on the Costa Blanca, think the beaches are nicer, do you know of any Aires by the beaches up that end. I know there is one at La Marina, which isn't to far from the beach. 

Shame the police are clamping down on our hobby, but I can understand when folk stay put for weeks rather than having a few nights here and there. Might have to spend longer on the Costa Del Sol if that is the case. Shame really as motorhomers do spend money, especially my Mrs, she doesn't like cooking, so we tend to eat out a lot.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 2, 2020)

Sorry I don't like Aires or campsites the reason I sold my motorhome was because of all the signes going up so now I have a van that is registered as a P.S V when we converted the van we left out something's needed to change the log book so its registered still as PSV that allows me to park anywhere at the moment . But I still have had problems with the police I just show them the log book and they tened to leave me alone now.


----------



## witzend (Mar 3, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> *Then there is the corovirus, do I just sit in my cabin?*


It'll make no difference all the cabins are air conditioned so you'll get the same as if out in the public areas of the ship


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 3, 2020)

Avoid islands, by the look of the map..
La Gomera... ??
All of the UK is on islands.
Get on the ferry...  ASAP.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 3, 2020)

The laird said:


> I shall take your place if you want ,I could suffer it


I have just looked at the long term weather forecast and will take up your offer.


----------



## The laird (Mar 3, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I have just looked at the long term weather forecast and will take up your offer.


Joke/couldnt get time to go


----------



## Moped (Mar 3, 2020)

The experts keep saying warmer summer weather will stop the virus in its tracks. So surely a trip to Spain is perfect?


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes, magic me to southern Spain and I'll be happy. 
But gale force winds through Biscay, a day and a half on the crossing and wind,rain and snow in northern Spain when I land - is a bit different. 
I just hope it's wrong.


----------



## n brown (Mar 3, 2020)

i'd be happy with any or all of that.


----------



## QFour (Mar 5, 2020)

What makes you think some small happy little village miles from anywhere is going to welcome a MH that has travelled via boat and other large towns to get to them.

Eyam in Derbyshire quarantined themselves from the Black Plague but little did they know that a roll of cloth from London contained flees which carried the plague and everyone got infected when it was opened and the flees emerged.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 5, 2020)

I understand that Eyam residents contracted the plague then self-isolated the community to prevent its spread ...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 5, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> I understand that Eyam residents contracted the plague then self-isolated the community to prevent its spread ...



Wouldn`t work in this day and age Chris       

You`d have lots of people going specifically to video the residents self-isolating then they couldn`t put it on Facebook, Twitter, etc.etc.


----------



## in h (Mar 8, 2020)

Moped said:


> The experts keep saying warmer summer weather will stop the virus in its tracks. So surely a trip to Spain is perfect?


If that's true, how come there are so many cases in Iran?


----------



## 2cv (Mar 8, 2020)

in h said:


> If that's true, how come there are so many cases in Iran?



At present the temperature in Iran is rarely above 15 degrees.


----------



## Snapster (Mar 8, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> *It is only a week till I head off to Portsmouth and I am not as excited as usual. With the recent weather we have been having the thought of the bay of biscay is already making me feel sick.
> Then there is the corovirus, do I just sit in my cabin?
> perhaps when I get to Spain I should head for a tiny inland village they get few visitors and stay there.*


Stay at home, the less people travel the less risk there is to everyone else.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 8, 2020)

QFour said:


> What makes you think some small happy little village miles from anywhere is going to welcome a MH that has travelled via boat and other large towns to get there.



Because I won't go around kissing them, but park in a nice little car park on the out skirts of town. I am pretty sure buying vegetables is not a risk.

It is quite a difficult virus to pass on if you are not actually in the same room or house as someone, or using public transport.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't believe that is true.

Comparison has been made with transmission rate of 'flu, and Covid-19 has a much higher transmission rate.

That is one of the reasons the number of cases is rising so rapidly.


----------



## QFour (Mar 8, 2020)

The virus can last outside the human body for a number of days. You can pick it up from just about anywhere that a human has been who has the virus which means that you could take it with you. You are very infectious before you show any symptoms which is why it is spreading so rapidly. The Spanish hospital system is not too bad but they only speak Spanish and it can be very difficult trying to describe what is wrong. Google translate is good for the basics but would hate to have to try and use it for long winded discussions. If you are out and about you need to keep your hands away from your face and make sure you keep washing your hands.

Spain has more cases of the virus than the Uk and a number of cases in Northern Spain around the Basque city of Vitoria-Gasteiz


----------



## REC (Mar 9, 2020)

We are returning driving back through France and Spain, and April. I am thinking we may well have to self isolate on our return to Uk. But of a b***r as we actually changed dates to return early so I could attend an AGM which will probably be cancelled  .
We could be pretty self sufficient driving back but will need to be going to shops, I suppose. Considering not doing our usual 22-3 week slow return and just drive couple of days instead!


----------



## QFour (Mar 10, 2020)

Doesn't look great for Spain anytime soon.


----------



## in h (Mar 10, 2020)

The Daily Express is hardly a reliable source of news at any time, but in these circumstances, it's worse. 
If you want actual information, rather than a political angle, try looking somewhere like https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## izwozral (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks like I am at the higher risk end for snuffing it with my condition, gender and third in line due to age. Oh well.  









						Coronavirus Age, Sex, Demographics  (COVID-19) - Worldometer
					

Age, sex, demographic characteristics such as pre-existing conditions, of coronavirus cases of patients infected with COVID-19 and deaths, as observed in studies on the virus outbreak originating from Wuhan, China




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## in h (Mar 10, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Looks like I am at the higher risk end for snuffing it with my condition, gender and third in line due to age. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That site doesn't say so, but it looks increasingly like smokers and vapers are disproportionately affected. 
That might help explain the big gender imbalance in China, where very few women smoke.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you for the map of Spain,  however when you realise how huge those counties are that have perhaps 25 cases I think it highly likely they will be in the main cities. As pointed out it is spread by touch so if I am mainly out of town, makes it safer  than at home.
I have also read that it doesn't like heat, I imagine it dries out and dies more quickly, so I shall be heading south.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 10, 2020)

Appears to be worse in NW Spain and Madrid


----------

